# CH Compressor



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

Good Evening All,
I've looked all over the Campbell Hausfeld website but can't find an answer. Does anyone know if CH model FP209501 compressor is capable of running a paint spray gun? It's a 2 gal. 100 PSI machine.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You need a compressor that matches or exceeds the CFM requirements of your gun. :smile:


----------



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

*Cfm*

I've been unable to find the CFM for my compressor.:wallbash:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A 2 gal. comp. will not suport a spray gun, you will need to be up around 30 gal. minimum. :smile:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> A 2 gal. comp. will not suport a spray gun, you will need to be up around 30 gal. minimum. :smile:


I agree 100%. I had a 30 gal compressor and was barely capable.

It was ok for small projects but I had to wait for the compresor to catch up on larger pieces. About the worse way to spray is to have to stop in the middle of a piece and wait for compressor to catch up to you.


----------



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just a note about the size of the tank. It's relatively unimportant. It's all on the compressor, not the gallon size of the tank. If the compressor output (CFM's) meets or exceeds the needs of the the gun, you could (conceivably) spray without a tank.

If the output of the compressor is marginally close to the required CFM's of the gun, you still would have a problem when the compressor "kicks on" to refill the tank, it has to support the gun at the same time.

Fortunately, when spraying, the trigger of the gun isn't pulled steady for too long. It's intermittent so to speak, and those times the compressor can play catch up. What's bad about the marginal match up is that if the compressor is more or less running constantly, it puts out hot air. And, from that, moisture can become a problem.












 







.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

87 Fiero GT said:


> Good Evening All,
> I've looked all over the Campbell Hausfeld website but can't find an answer. Does anyone know if CH model FP209501 compressor is capable of running a paint spray gun? It's a 2 gal. 100 PSI machine.
> Thanks.
> Mike


see what the paint spray gun need as far as air goes. I doubt that this comp. will do the job . Maybe it could do a HVLP sprayer for lacquer but doubt paint. here is what i found 

2 gallons is small to begin with, u need to buy an in line pressure adjuster/regulator their a few bucks and can be attached to the paint gun or line and will keep the pressure at your adjustment the regulator on the tank sets the tank pressure at 50 lbs so when u use it will let it drop down to about 45 than start up to build the pressure up to 50 than shuts off than repeats it self the inline keeps pressure steady even if tanks are at 200 psi


----------



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

Cabinetman,
How do I determine the CFM of this compressor? It's not on the machine that I can find.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

87 Fiero GT said:


> Cabinetman,
> How do I determine the CFM of this compressor? It's not on the machine that I can find.


I searched for that model and all that was listed is max 100 PSI. I did run across this compressor, which is very close to yours, except that it has 150 PSI. The CFM's are likely very close.

IMO, you would do better with an oil lubed compressor with a more significant output.












 







.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, that will not run a spray gun. It has more to do with the motor than the tank itself. If the motor is too small, then the tank will eventually run out of an air buffer. AND the more that motor runs, the hotter the compressor gets and more water will mix in with the air. Lots of water = bad finish.


----------



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks to all respondents!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

87 Fiero GT said:


> Good Evening All,
> I've looked all over the Campbell Hausfeld website but can't find an answer. Does anyone know if CH model FP209501 compressor is capable of running a paint spray gun? It's a 2 gal. 100 PSI machine.
> Thanks.
> Mike


Hi Mike, this is a little late but I did find specs on the 209500 which gotta be close. Looks like it would be pushed pumping tires up 0.51 CFM @ 40 psi and 0.39 CFM at 90 psi.

http://www.cpocampbellhausfeld.com/...pd.html?start=6&cgid=campbell-hausfeld-outlet


----------



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

jschaben,
Thank you for the research.
Mike


----------

